# ? rear corner steadies



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me does the 2011 Savannah have rear corner steadies fitted as standard?
The holes are there but nothing else.....
Have to say we are delighted with it, been up to York area and tried everything out. Looking forward to many more trips, especially the complimentary trip to Spain in September, 7 free nights...ole
M and T


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi. Just looked at the extra's list that came with our 2011 Apache and no they are not fitted as standard. They are a option at £150.00. Infact no Autotrail models are fitted with them as standard.

Having just jumped ship from a caravan to M/H I must say that I have not missed them at all.Always thought they were a pain especially when having to do them in the rain!!!.


Regards

Nidge


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Nidge, just wondered cos we had them on Cheyenne...but yes more of a pain than useful. Used ours once and forgot and went to turn MH round out of wind and bent one  after that if used them put handle under steering wheel.... :roll: but didn,t use them very often.
Margaret


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We have them on our current Apache and they were offered to us as an optional extra on our new Frontier Comanche not a standard option any more :roll:


----------



## LEXUS (Apr 4, 2011)

HI M&T,

I purchased a savannah in APRIL this year and the steadies are extra. Can you tell me how you find the suspension as our vehicle is an extremely hard ride on roads other than smooth motorways.
I am told by engineers who are better qualified than myself that the problem lies in the "Bump Stops" being a mere 3mm from the chassis. I am having to contemplate fitting air suspension at a cost of £1000 to get the quality of ride I am expecting after parting with so much money.

Regrds

Lexus


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

LEXUS said:


> HI M&T,
> 
> I purchased a savannah in APRIL this year and the steadies are extra. Can you tell me how you find the suspension as our vehicle is an extremely hard ride on roads other than smooth motorways.
> I am told by engineers who are better qualified than myself that the problem lies in the "Bump Stops" being a mere 3mm from the chassis. I am having to contemplate fitting air suspension at a cost of £1000 to get the quality of ride I am expecting after parting with so much money.
> ...


The engineers are wrong in this case. They are not 'bump stops' at all (according to Fiat) but suspension assisters (or some such term). Search on here for a thread about this subject, if you cannot find it, it has been covered on the MMM forum 'outandaboutlive'. There was a thread about somebody having his van fail an MOT because the tester said the body was almost touching the bump stops. They are allegedly designed that way.

If you have a hard ride then you need to check your tyre pressures. Nearly every van that comes out of a dealers yard has the max 80 psi pressure put in the tyres. In fact, you will need a lot less than that on most motorhomes.

ps, if I have saved you £1,000, a bottle of 12 yr old single malt would be most appreciated. :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As others have said, the corner steadies are extra. I opted for them but seldom use them. The only times have been when there have been more than the two of us in the van. As for the ride being hard, I agree with 747 - check your tyre pressures. Mine came with all four tyres inflated to 79psi and after weighing the van and contacting Continental, I now have the fronts at 50psi and rears at 70psi - increasing to 75psi if fully loaded. Dropping the pressures transformed the ride quality.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Think a lot of the need for the steadies depends on the layout of the van. I can see that on the Savannah and models with low beds, they may not make much difference.

On our Cheyenne (or Mohawk as it's now called), though, there's a rear transverse bed that's 6 feet off the ground and all well behind the rear wheels. Basic applied maths (levers; moment=forcexdistance) dictates that if the weight in it moves around, the van will rock. Much as I prefer to leave the steadies up...especially as I didn't think it through when getting a towbar rather then just towball fitted...I've been forced to acknowledge that there's sufficient rocking to induce seasickness when I don't lower them.

Paul


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my CI Riviera has them fitted, but to be honest as we have got air-ride suspenders on the back it really has no need to use them.
We're 3.5 tons and the "bump stops" were in contact all of the time until the air-ride was fitted and the suspension was transformed with no crash banging over rough ground.


----------

